# Puce umbrella ink O.P.



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

What do you think the value of this ink would be, nowadays???


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Open pontil.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful, but sorry out of my league - cant help.  Thought it was funny though I dreamed last night about finding a puce cone.....


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 7, 2009)

That is exceptional ! !  I also must say, you guys in NH sure get some nice weather in Jan.  Look at those trees...full of leaves.  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Any guess on the price of the ink would be an insult.  It must start in the $200 - $300 range right?


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

What about a saphire baltimore star???


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Open pontil.


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Citron O.P. umbrella???


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Citron????


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 7, 2009)

Woody,

 Just guessing... I would say $1000 for the puce, $750 for the Baltimore star, and $600 for the citron. 

 I could be way off, but that is my feeling. Naturally, the depth of color and condition make a huge difference. The star is a weaker color. 

 Mike


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 7, 2009)

Woody,

 These two auctioned off last year on American bottle auctions

 UMBRELLA INKWELL. Rolled lip, 2 Â½â€ high. Wow, another â€œBaltimore Starâ€ in a brilliant blue coloration. The pontil is quite a bit off center, which gives the base an unusual look. In addition, it is very crude and has lots of character. Folks, this is a top specimen of a very hard to find inkwell that grades a 9. Notice a minor flaw pictured below. Est. $800-1400. MB $700
*Winning Bid:  $ 1,300*AND A Citron Umbrella......

 UMBRELLA INKWELL. 2 Â¼â€ across with rolled lip and pontil. Hereâ€™s a beautiful example that is just a little smaller than some of the previous lots. This was found in Sacramento not too long ago and what an exciting find it was! It is absolutely covered with overall crudity and whittle, and in addition, is a beautiful light citron yellow. Thereâ€™s even more, if you look closely you can see a â€œbird swingâ€ inside the ink. Add it all up on a 9-grade umbrella and youâ€™ve got one of the very best. There is an open bubble on the outside that is absolutely harmless and mentioned only for accuracy. This is one of the top inks that we have ever handled or even seen. 
*Winning Bid:  $ 2,400*
 WOW!!
 Keepers for sure!

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 7, 2009)

And here's the Citron umbrella


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Mike is right on with the puce ink and maybe a little high on the citron.I sold a dug (lighly stained) one in a similar color for $400 about a year ago.That citron Dabeel posted is a different story.


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, guys...... for all the help!!!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

woody... My 2 cents. The puce umbrella to the right customer could EASILY fetch $1500+ thats a RARE color, Like Mike said teh Baltimore star is a little light to bring the big $$$ so $750 is pretty much right on. However I strongly disagree with the citron estimates. We have had some really light umbrellas sell for some big $$$ dont underestimate that one


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Dear Lord I think I find myself agreeing with both Mike and Dan[]

 Seriously though, I agree that both the puce and citron inks COULD bring "big money" but as it has been well reported, inks are "soft" and they could also quite easily sell at or around Mike's estimates.

 Dan's estimates are right on if you are willing to set a price and wait - if you're looking to raise fast cash I think Mike is more realistic


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 7, 2009)

My guess?
 To the right ink nut...
 Puce--> $2000 - $2500, it's super crude, a killer color, and they aren't making any more. 
 Star--->$400-$600..
 Citron-->$600-800.


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I've noticed that the pontiled inks are soft on eBay, right now.
 You're all alright!!!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I'm just not as "pricey" as Dan!  []

 Nice inks Woody!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch...


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Hopefully the color will show better on this picture of the puce ink.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

Um yeah... like i said, $1500 + Thats a GREAT color!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 7, 2009)

The pictures change everything... it is quite a bit lighter than it shows in the first picture. I hate to admit this, but I would agree that it is closer to the price Dan quoted.


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I still buy it for a thousand?[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2009)

ill give ya 10 bucks and a titty twister!  good deal, dont let it go...


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a joke, by the way....


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2009)

no it aint, I'm willin to twist some nips!


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think 1000 would be a reasonable offer Jeff?


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah jeff... $1000 sounds cheap, Dont worry I got your back Ill cover ya!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

God we are all a bunch of geeks!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't worry... this makes me a geek wannabee!!!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 7, 2009)

No...  just you.  []

 I'm a Goofy Goober.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm officially done here. 

 Thanks Woody, nice inks!


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Jan 7, 2009)

Elvis has left the building....


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jan 7, 2009)

I tell you what, I have a citron colored one I would trade for the Baltimore star...what do think. I will post a pic of it tommorrow.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jan 7, 2009)

The puce one?.....I would like to have  any of the three. I have wanted a Baltimore star for thirty years. Of course living here and digging here and the fact that inks are somewhat a specialty of mine, you would think I would have one already.......nooooooooooooo .....dang it! 

  There isnt to many bottles safe from tradeing for Either the puce one or the star,. It wasnt for these economic times, my banking acct, might take a hit. I absolutely love these bottles.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jan 7, 2009)

ummmmmmm. ink nut.....................> baltodigger


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw this post and went and bought another lotto ticket .Y'all killen me with these beauty's .Its hell to be a poor boy . Just had to say there grand Woody and wish I could sit them on my mantel.
   bill


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw a nice dark puce ink like that one that was dug by a older man in Northwood , NH. It had a very small hole in it. He sent it out for repair and the next time I meant him he told me to try and find the repair job. I couldn't find where the hole was. Who ever repaired it did a great job. Last I new he still had that ink in his collection but I havn't seen him in a couple of year since he moved. I love to talk bottles with him and his wife.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful inks, Bob......really nice.


----------

